# Netter PC gesucht



## Maxam (25. Mai 2011)

Ich suche für einen Freund einen PC,hier ein paar Echpunkte die ich mir aufgeschrieben habe^^



> Für 1000€ der mich die nächsten Jahre ohne Augenkrämpfe durchbringt.
> Noch ein paar kleine Sachen:
> 
> - Intel Cpu favorisiere ich
> ...


----------



## xdave78 (25. Mai 2011)

> 6-8GB RAM sollte er haben


...sinnfrei hoch drei.

Wenns mit Monitor sein soll - siehe PC Konfigurationsthread ->850€ PC.
Steht zwar nicht da wozu der PC genutzt wird..aber da was von "Luft nach oben" dasteht nehm ich mal an er will damit zocken. Wenn man nun noch wüßte WAS er zockt könnte man sicher die Konfiguration spezifizieren und optimieren. Aber so...1.000€...


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...sinnfrei hoch drei.
> 
> Wenns mit Monitor sein soll - siehe PC Konfigurationsthread ->850€ PC.
> Steht zwar nicht da wozu der PC genutzt wird..aber da was von "Luft nach oben" dasteht nehm ich mal an er will damit zocken. Wenn man nun noch wüßte WAS er zockt könnte man sicher die Konfiguration spezifizieren und optimieren. Aber so...1.000€...



qft


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...sinnfrei hoch drei.


falsch


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> falsch



Darüber können wir noch 100x streiten, wenn der TE nur zocken will braucht er keine 6-8 GB, basta!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Darüber können wir noch 100x streiten, wenn der TE nur zocken will braucht er keine 6-8 GB, basta!


ich zocke auch nur und komme über 4gb auslastung :O

aber ja, das thema ist alt. wird zeit für 64 bit games


----------



## bifrost1 (25. Mai 2011)

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
Kühlung: Prolimatech Megahalems + Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm PWM wenn er viel OC will, wenn nur bissle oder bissle mehr: Scythe Mugen 2, wenn nicht: Scythe Katana 3
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 570/AMD HD 6970
RAM: 8GB Kit 1333MHz CL9/4 GB wenns knapp wird
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 B3/Gigabyte P67A-UD3 B3
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS30
Gehäuse: Lancool PC K58
Netzteil: Seasonic X-560

Monitor? für was? pr0 gam1ng? oder dafs auch bildqualität sein?
g4ming:Samsung BX2350 ~200&#8364;
qualität: Dell UltraSharp U2311H ~200&#8364;


----------



## Maxam (25. Mai 2011)

Alleine Starcraft + die Anwendungen meiner G15 verbrauchen locker 4 GB


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Darüber können wir noch 100x streiten, wenn der TE nur zocken will braucht er keine 6-8 GB, basta!



Wo steht den das der PC nur zum zocken ist?


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich zocke auch nur und komme über 4gb auslastung :O



Was nicht heisst das der PC langsamer wird wenn er nur 4GB hat. 

Aber unter 4GB, gerade bei den heutigen Speicherpreisen, ist auch sinnfrei. Dann kommt es immer noch darauf an ob Triple, oder Dualchannel. Bei Triple also dann schon mal wenigstens 6GB, da drei schon ein bisschen grenzwertig sein können. Je nach dem was auf dem Rechner läuft.
Auch 12 GB können sinnvoll sein. Alles eine Frage der Tätigkeiten die man am PC durchführt. Nur zum Spielen sicherlich zu viel. Aber der TE schweigt sich ja darüber aus was laufen soll.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was nicht heisst das der PC langsamer wird wenn er nur 4GB hat.


jedenfalls kaum im spürbaren bereich, man spart halt ab und zu den ein oder anderen festplattenzugriff. bei den aktuellen preisen gibts aber keinen grund, nicht auf 8gb zu gehen


----------



## Littlecool (25. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht macht er ja Multiboxing 

oder minimiert immer die spiele weil er die ja vll noch zocken will aber kb hat die immer neu zu starten


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Darüber können wir noch 100x streiten, wenn der TE nur zocken will braucht er keine 6-8 GB, basta!



_Und wer sagt was von "brauchen"? Oder habt ihr wie so oft eine Kristallkugel?

Ich versteh nicht wie man bei einem Preis von ~35€ für 4GB RAM irgendwas gegen 8GB einzuwenden hat - selbst wenn man die 8GB nicht braucht - wieso nicht einfach mitnehmen?

Dieser Blödsinn immer.._


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Mai 2011)

Billig und Sinnfrei ist meiner Meinung nach genauso unnötig wie teuer und sinnfrei.


----------



## Zukane (25. Mai 2011)

Naja mehr Ram kann man ja auch später einbauen.

Bzw wieviel Ram hat er jetzt?


----------



## Littlecool (25. Mai 2011)

Ich weis noch die zeit als ich auf 2GB RAM gegangen bin und alle gesagt haben OMG Geldverschwendung naja siehe nun....
Das gleiche war auch mit Festplatten.... 1TB OMG das wirst du NIE voll bekommen... Siehe nun  hab 2,5TB und brauch ne neue Platte  Zeiten ändern sich... 
Früher hatte ein Film 800MB heute ein HD film ab 4-5 GB  auch wenn meins jetzt über dem durchschnitt ist, so ist der durchschnitt auch gewachsen....

Genau das gleiche wird auch mit dem RAM passieren... siehe XP-> Vista vom RAM her. (jaja Vista kaka blabla spielt keine Rolle)

ATM braucht man es vll nicht aber wenn die Preise atm so niedrig sind (kA), dann schadet es nicht auf lange zeit zu planen, da der Normal user nicht jedes jahr oder 2 den PC wechselt


----------



## Grushdak (25. Mai 2011)

Wer meint, er bräuchte ne Festplatte, die er auch vollbekommen muss ... naja ...
Jede, aber wirklich jede Festplatte die bis zum Maximum vollgepackt ist - wird Performance-Einbrüche mitsich bringen.

Und beim RAM.
Dermaßen viel RAM, wie es oben genannt wurde - braucht nun wirklich kaum etwas bei der PC-Nutzung.
Lieber etwas am RAM sparen (also bei dem 8GB Vorschlag) - und sinnvoller nutzen.
Und wer meint 4 GB RAM mehr bringen auch reelle 4 GB RAM mehr - der unterliegt einem Irrtum.

Naja - aber wenn der Threadersteller 8GB RAM will, was gibt es da auszusetzen?
Es ist sein Wunsch - der uns nicht weiter sören sollte.
Jeder eben, wie er mag! ...

greetz


----------



## Klos1 (25. Mai 2011)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle immer gegen 8 GB Ram? Es ist doch völlig unklar, was der TE machen will. Es gibt genug Szenarien, wo mehr als 4 GB Ram von Vorteil sind. Ich sag nur virtuelle Maschinen. Da bist du mit 4 GB sowas von schnell am Ende, dass glaubst du garnicht. Ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt viele weitere. Und natürlich bringen 4 GB mehr auch reale 4 GB mehr. Was sollen die sonst bringen? Ob die Software diese nutzen kann, ist ne andere Frage.
Mehr als 4 GB geht sowieso nur bei einem 64bit Prozess. Dennoch, es gibt genug Szenarien, wo mehr als 4 GB etwas bringen. Also nicht gleich immer 4 GB als Schwachsinn durchwinken. Es gibt genug Leute, die ein bisschen mehr mit dem PC machen, als nur zu spielen.


----------



## mristau (26. Mai 2011)

Auf jedenfall ist es sinnvoll eine gerade Anzahl an Ram Riegeln zu haben und alle dieselbe GrößeFür DualChannel ist auch von Vorteil wenn alle dieselben sind, daher ist es sinnvoller alles direkt zu kaufen, also 2x2GB oder direkt 2x4GB / 4x2GB
Da er schreibt er möchte gern 6-8GB kann er das ja kaufen, wer weiss, ob er nicht viel mit video- oder 3D-Bearbeitung arbeitet, dort sind 8GB zum Teil sogar wenig
Wenn 4GB 200euro kosten würden, oder er nur ein knappes Budget hat, würd ich auch nur 4GB nehmen, aber die 50euro mehr von 4GB auf 8GB sind nun nicht das was sein Budget zum platzen bringt


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Mai 2011)

Manchmal hab ich auch den Eindruck das sich viele hier nicht vorstellen können, dass man mit einem PC auch mal was anderes machen könnte als zu spielen...


----------



## Littlecool (26. Mai 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich auch den Eindruck das sich viele hier nicht vorstellen können, dass man mit einem PC auch mal was anderes machen könnte als zu spielen...



Jo 

Hab 8 GB RAM... Nächster PC wird 16 oder 24 GB(nur wenn Sandy E Tripple hat )  haben da ich fast immer an die grenzen komme aber damit noch gut leben kann haha.


Wenn nur zum zocken reichen 4GB, aber bei den Preisen kann man locker 8GB holen... es kostet nicht die Welt und man hat Reserven meinetwegen bis zum umfallen, es schadet KEINEM und man ist auch für die Zukunft gerüstet.

Aber das habe ich ja schon gesagt


----------



## Grushdak (26. Mai 2011)

Ich mach auch Video - Bild und Musikbearbeitung.
Entweder ich spiele, bearbeite Daten oder surfe.
Nur alles zu gleicher Zeit mache ich eh nie.
Daher reichen mir momentan 3Gb vollkommen aus.

Ich kann immer nur schmunzeln, wie so mancher meint, er müsse 8GB+ RAM haben (er ist ja ein Bearbeitungsprofi ... gelle?^^) -
bzw. den hohen Arbeitspeicherbedarf mit dem Bearbeitungsgrund begründet - ich aber immer wieder sehe -
wieviele "unnützliche" (Ansichtssache) Sachen im Hintergrund laufen (und das gleichzeitig), die den Arbeitsspeicher stark in Anspruch nehmen.
Dazu noch "aufgeräumte"^^ PCs ...

@ Klos

Evtl. habe ich micht schlecht ausgedrückt oder es wurde mißverstanden.
Wenn man z.B. 4 GB RAM dazu kauft, um z.B. für eine Anwendung 4 GB RAM mehr zu haben - dann hat man nicht die 4 GB wirklich mehr für das Programm.
Denn automatisch nimmt Windows keinen unwesentlichen Teil davon mehr für sich in Anspruch.
Wieviel Prozent das nun sind, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr.

-----

Auch habe ich ja gesagt, daß es jeder eben machen kann, wie er will. 

gn8


----------



## Littlecool (26. Mai 2011)

Ich nutzte meinen PC nicht nur Privat....

Das man mit 3GB auskommen kann wenn man Bilder mit 5MP oder 800x600 Filme unter Paint bzw Movie Maker bearbeitet klar 

Schon mal ein Plakat mit 10X10m bearbeitet und das unter verschiedenen ebenen? denke nicht... 
konnte mir als ich 4GB RAM hatte auch nicht vorstellen das man 8GB RAM iwie gebrauchen könnte... bis ich dann sah das 4GB zu wenig sind...

Man sollte nicht sagen ach schmarn ich komme doch mit meinen Home Videos auch mit 3gb ram aus da brauchen andere auch nicht mehr... 

wenn man keine Ahnung hat das andere in ganz anderen Dimensionen arbeiten...

Virtuelle Maschinen nimm ich jetzt nicht her aber ich weis das die verdammt viel Leistung fressen und da muss man mehrere auf einmal aufhaben in bestimmten Situationen....




Wenn es heisst "8GB werden nie genutzt, auch nicht in der Zukunft" dem kann ich sagen vor Nichtmal 10 Jahren ist man locker noch mit 128MB ram ausgekommen und schon da hat man gesagt es wird nicht mehr..... 

Soviel dazu und ja es gibt Leute die sich Festplatten kaufen um Sachen darauf zu Speichern und voll zu machen 



Es ist dem TE überlassen was er machen will, wenn er 6-8GB haben will, soll ers machen... unabhänig davon ob sinnvoll oder nicht.... rate bei solchen preisen sogar dazu und es reicht für Jahre.


----------



## Zukane (26. Mai 2011)

Ich selber bearbeite auch Bilder, Videos und beschäftige mich mit einem 3d Programm.

Habe es heute gemerkt bei einem 4k Bild zum rendern in dem 3d Programm (die Lichtberechnung braucht ja das meiste hehe^^)
und da sind 4 Gb Ram bisschen "wenig".


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2011)

Werde auch demnaechst mein Mac mini von 2GB auf 8GB aufruesten, denn zurzeit habe ich immer nur 40-100MB RAM uebrig und das merkt man einfach.. und der Mac mini noch als Media Center genutzt wird und eben viele Prorgamme im Hintergrund laufen, werden mir 4GB auch nicht reichen.


----------



## Tikume (26. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Billig und Sinnfrei ist meiner Meinung nach genauso unnötig wie teuer und sinnfrei.



Ich habe mir schon bei meinem ersten PC doppelt soviel Ram geholt wie nötig war und die letzten 16 Jahre habe ich das bisher kein einziges Mal bereut. 
Es mag momentan noch nicht sinnvoll sein, aber in 2 Jahren sieht das nochmal anders aus.
Klar kann man dann auch noch aufrüsten, aber wenn der Speicher momentan günstig zu haben ist - warum ausgerechnet da knausern?


----------



## Dolzi (26. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie artet das hier in eine falsche Richtung aus   



Ich würd empfehlen mal bei Hi-Tech vorbeizuschauen:
http://www.hi-tech.at/

Da kannst gleich am anfang schon auswählen was du für einen PC möchtest (Gamer oder Videobearbeitung usw.) Ich hab beispielsweise diesen hier:
http://gamers.hi-tec...pkql2t01jk4uaq3

und bin hochzufrieden mit dem Teil. Die Lieferung is fix und die letzten paar Maitage noch gratis


----------



## Klos1 (26. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Klos
> 
> Evtl. habe ich micht schlecht ausgedrückt oder es wurde mißverstanden.
> Wenn man z.B. 4 GB RAM dazu kauft, um z.B. für eine Anwendung 4 GB RAM mehr zu haben - dann hat man nicht die 4 GB wirklich mehr für das Programm.
> ...



Da hast du natürlich Recht. Windows wird nicht ins uferlose Ram nehmen und für einen 32bit Prozess gilt natürlich, dass der dem Programm zugeordnete virtuelle Adressraum innerhalb der ersten 2 GB liegt, solange das LAA-Flag im File-Header nicht gesetzt ist.
Dann wären wie gesagt 4 GB möglich. Alles darüber geht nur mit nativen 64bit-Applikationen, wobei es solche natürlich auch schon gibt.

Zum spielen stimme ich völlig überein, da braucht es nicht mehr als 4 GB im Moment. Wobei auch da bei der jetzigen Preislage zu mehr gegriffen werden kann. Sobald man aber mit dem PC arbeitet, können 4 GB schnell eng werden.


----------



## Littlecool (26. Mai 2011)

Tikume   

@ Dolzi 

Naja amd Phenom II x4 und 850 Euro is scho a bissal happig.
Fertig pc naa ich weis ned und es is AT : D 

Lieber selber bauen : D


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich auch den Eindruck das sich viele hier nicht vorstellen können, dass man mit einem PC auch mal was anderes machen könnte als zu spielen...



..so wie sich manche nicht vorstellen können, dass man auch mal nen Beitrag aus nem aanderen Grund schreibt als seinen Postcouter zu beglücken oder nen dummen Spruch loszuwerden um sein Ego aufzufrischen.

Meine Güte, der TE hat doch GAR NIX weiter geschrieben. Darum hab ich ja auch dazugetippt, dass man genauere Angaben braucht - und : Na klar kann er 8 oder 16GB RAM einbauen. Bitte erstmal lesen - Gehirn booten -warten -und dann erst schreiben. Ich schrieb "ich nehme an (impliziert eine Vermutung) zum zocken". Natürlich kann es auch gut sein, dass er die skynet Steuerung darauf ausführt, das Gehirn von Lt.Cmdr. Data programmiert und gleichzeitig WoW spielt während er nebenbei bei buffed im Forum rumhängt und Toy Story 4 rendert...aber dann hätte er das bestimmt geschrieben.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2011)

und noch 2 Blurays brennt und 3 Songs bearbeitet und die letzten grossen Updates noch installiert nebenbei ;p


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Ich muss Klos zustimmen: Wieso nicht einfach mehr RAM nehmen, wenns im Geldbeutel drin ist.
Dann immer von sinnfrei zu reden, ist doch nicht korrekt, da keiner genau weiß, was er wirklich damit anstellen will.

Ich werde auch irgendwann aufgrund der günstigen Preise mal neuen RAM kaufen, wieso auch nicht... es wird immer so getan, als wäre mehr als 4GB RAM eine Seuche.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Mai 2011)

Ja mehr als 4GB sind schädlich und zeugen von einem IQ unter 50...

mir regt sich immer der verdacht, das sich da leute melden die die 30€ nich übrig haben. Man brauch auch keinen Mini, ein Twingo tuts ja auch.


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, nun wirds aber echt langsam immer sinnfreier. .. 

LCD TVs sind zur Zeit auch günstig...muss ich mir deshalb 2 kaufen wil ich das Geld habe und der Erste vielleicht in 5 Jahren kaputtgehen könnte oder dann Double-/Triple-HD kommt?


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja, nun wirds aber echt langsam immer sinnfreier. ..
> 
> LCD TVs sind zur Zeit auch günstig...muss ich mir deshalb 2 kaufen wenn mein Wohnzimmer vielleich nur 4x4m gross ist?



So ein Vergleich ist doch suboptimal. Die RAM kosten im Verhältnis nicht soviel wie zwei Fernseher im Verhältnis kosten würden.
Und für RAM musst du auch nicht schauen ob deine Wohnung oder dein Rechner Gehäuse groß genug ist. Normalerweise hat man genug Steckplätze auf dem Board frei.


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Weisst Du doch nicht..vielleicht sind 500&#8364; für mich Peanuts?!

Ich finds nur witzig wie sich alle übelst über eine Randbemerkung aufregen und so vollkommen das Thema verfehlen. "Och ich kauf immer doppelt soviel von Allem..." *facepalm* Zudem wird hier darüber sinniert, dass 8GB RAM ja für JAAAHRE reichen...klaro..als ob ein Zocker seinen PC 5 Jahre lang nicht anfasst. Mag es sicher auch geben...aber viel wahrscheinlicher ist es doch, dass der Zocker seine tollen DDR3 Riegel in 1 Jahr gar nicht mehr auf sein nagelneues Board stecken kann.


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Weisst Du doch nicht..vielleicht sind 500€ für mich Peanuts?!



Das mag sein, aber du kannst doch 2 Fernseher, 2 Autos, 2 Häuser, 2 Frauen nicht mit 2 RAM Bausteinen vergleichen.

Ich finde das hinkt gewaltig. Unabhängig davon ob man das Geld hat... der Nutzen von 8 GB gegenüber 4 GB ist doch jedem ersichtlich. Das muss ich doch nicht extra erklären.
Klar unterstützen es momentan keine Spiele, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass es wie ein zweites Auto ist, das man nie fährt.

Ein zweites Auto, dass man nie fährt, wäre wie eine zweite Grafikkarte, die man einbaut aber nicht anschließt.

Das wäre beim RAM aber nicht der Fall.
Also was soll diese Vergleicherei... du weißt doch ganz genau, dass 8GB den Rechner nicht explodieren lassen, dich als User nicht vergiften und auch sonst nicht schädlich sind. Warum also in 3 Teufels Namen nicht?


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar unterstützen es momentan keine Spiele, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass es wie ein zweites Auto ist, das man nie fährt.



Na irgendwie ist es aber GENAU das (- wenn man überwiegend mit dem PC zockt).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Na irgendwie ist es aber GENAU das (- wenn man überwiegend mit dem PC zockt).


lalelu, wenn man nur 5 min pro tag mehr macht, und windows damit mehr platz hat sich zu entfalten, war das die 30 euro schon wert. ist wie ssd, brauch man nicht, hat man trotzdem


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber du kannst doch 2 Fernseher, 2 Autos, 2 Häuser, 2 Frauen nicht mit 2 RAM Bausteinen vergleichen.



Es gibt Leute (glücklicherweise gehöre ich nicht dazu) für die 30,- ne Menge Geld sind, etwas zu kaufen was du nicht brauchst, ist immer sinnfrei, egal ob es 1 Euro, 30 Euro oder 500 Euro kostet.


> Ich finde das hinkt gewaltig. Unabhängig davon ob man das Geld hat... der Nutzen von 8 GB gegenüber 4 GB ist doch jedem ersichtlich. Das muss ich doch nicht extra erklären.
> Klar unterstützen es momentan keine Spiele, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass es wie ein zweites Auto ist, das man nie fährt.


Also hier in dem Thread haben sich schon min. 3 gemeldet denen das nicht ersichtlich ist. Von "jedem kannst du hier keinesfalls reden.



> Ein zweites Auto, dass man nie fährt, wäre wie eine zweite Grafikkarte, die man einbaut aber nicht anschließt.


Wer sagt denn, dass du dein 2. Auto nicht fährst? Kombi für die family und einmal nen kleinwagen um Sprit zu sparen sind im Gegensatz zu 8GB ZUM ZOCKEN, Klos ich habe nicht von virtuellen Maschienen, sondern einfach nur vom Zocken geredet (was in einem Portal für Onlinespiele auch sicherlich nicht sinnfrei ist).



> Das wäre beim RAM aber nicht der Fall.
> Also was soll diese Vergleicherei... du weißt doch ganz genau, dass 8GB den Rechner nicht explodieren lassen, dich als User nicht vergiften und auch sonst nicht schädlich sind. Warum also in 3 Teufels Namen nicht?



Weil sie einfach (zum zocken) nicht gebraucht werden.


Und solange der TE hier nichts mehr schreibt ist diese Disskusion sowieso mal wieder sowas von unnötig.


----------



## bifrost1 (26. Mai 2011)

/Blut und Donner zustimm.
der soll erstmal mit seinem freund da reden und dann weiter schauen, eröffnet halt nen eigenen fred und bewerft euch da mit den vorteilen/nachteilen von 8 bzw 4gb ram. aber den hier zu müllen?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..so wie sich manche nicht vorstellen können, dass man auch mal nen Beitrag aus nem aanderen Grund schreibt als seinen Postcouter zu beglücken oder nen dummen Spruch loszuwerden um sein Ego aufzufrischen.



...ich geb mir Mühe, aber bis ich das so perfekt beherrsche wie du wird es wohl noch lange dauern 

Davon abgesehen versteh ich immer noch nicht den Sinn jemandem, der schon die Vorgabe 6-8GB macht und ein Budget von 1000&#8364; hat und ein 64bit OS hat, von 8GB abzuraten...


----------



## Klos1 (26. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Klos ich habe nicht von virtuellen Maschienen, sondern einfach nur vom Zocken geredet (was in einem Portal für Onlinespiele auch sicherlich nicht sinnfrei ist).



Ja, aber es weiß ja keiner, was er denn überhaupt machen möchte. Das ist ja der Punkt. Spieleportal hin oder her. Bevor man über Sinn und Unsinn von 8 GB Ram diskutieren kann, muss in jedem Fall erstmal die Frage vorausgehen, was er überhaupt damit machen will. Alles andere ist sinnlos. Du kannst zu jemanden in einem Autoportal auch nicht sagen, dass es sinnlos sei, sich ne Einbauküche zu kaufen, weil du davon ausgehst, dass er damit durch die Gegend fahren will. Schließlich sind wir ja in einem Autoportal. Die Vermutung liegt nahe, das der TE zumindest auch zocken möchte, sonst wäre er sehr wahrscheinlich nicht hier im Forum. Alles andere ist doch komplett unklar. Fest steht, dass es genug Fälle gibt, wo mehr als 4 GB Sinn machen. Und sogar, wenn er nur zocken wollen würde, so könnte man auch bei einem besonders günstigen Angebot überlegen, ob man nicht gleich 8 GB nimmt. Es ist nicht selten, dass 8 GB vom gleichen Speicher nur etwas über nen Zwanziger mehr kosten. Bei der Grafikkarte sagen die meisten ja auch nichts, wenn ich etwas in die Zukunft investiere. Im Moment spiele ich vielleicht nur Wow, deswegen würde es ne 5770er tun. Aber hey, vielleicht kommt bald ein Spiel raus, was mehr verlangt und dann will ich nicht gleich wieder einkaufen gehen müssen. Vielleicht bekommt der TE ja bald unglaubliche Lust dazu, sich ne virtuelle Maschine aufzusetzen und nen Datenbank-Server darauf laufen zu lassen.

Und auch wenn nicht: wir reden hier von ca. 20-30 Euro mehr, die es oft nur von 4 auf 8 GB sind. Ich gehe jede Wette, dass 99% Prozent von euch schon hunderte male im Leben von irgendetwas zuviel gekauft haben.
Und sei es nur, dass hin und wieder beim Essen die Augen größer als der Magen waren und das eine oder andere im Mülleimer landete. Würde man das hochrechnen, dann käme man bei vielen wahrscheinlich bei ein paar tausend Euro raus. Also was soll der Unfug mit dem Ram? Für 60 Euro bekomme ich bereits 8 GB. Wieso also hier nicht etwas in die Zukunft investieren, wenn ich mit 4 GB auch bei knapp 40 Euro bin?


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute (glücklicherweise gehöre ich nicht dazu) für die 30,- ne Menge Geld sind, etwas zu kaufen was du nicht brauchst, ist immer sinnfrei, egal ob es 1 Euro, 30 Euro oder 500 Euro kostet.





Blut schrieb:


> Also hier in dem Thread haben sich schon min. 3 gemeldet denen das nicht ersichtlich ist. Von "jedem kannst du hier keinesfalls reden.



Dann sollten die betreffenden Personen vllt. mal über ihren Schatten springen?
Ich verstehe nicht warum gerade die Leute, die sonst mit ihren PC Fachkenntnissen um sich werfen, zusätzliche RAM Bausteine verteufeln, als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe. Immer gesetz dem Fall man kann es sich leisten, warum sollte man es nicht kaufen? Zumal wir hier nicht von viel Geld reden - das weiß aber auch jeder hier. Mir kommt es gerade vor wie eine Farce. 

Oder gönnt ihr es niemandem, dass er mehr als nur 4 GB RAM hat? Die Begründungen "Kein Spiel unterstützt mehr als 4GB" ist bisher jedenfalls alles andere als durchschlagend. Kein Mensch braucht zum Autofahren mehr als 75 PS. Trotzdem gibt es auch Modelle mit 100 PS. Warum also nicht auch den kaufen? 

Ich wiederhole mich...



Blut schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass du dein 2. Auto nicht fährst? Kombi für die family und einmal nen kleinwagen um Sprit zu sparen sind im Gegensatz zu 8GB ZUM ZOCKEN, Klos ich habe nicht von virtuellen Maschienen, sondern einfach nur vom Zocken geredet (was in einem Portal für Onlinespiele auch sicherlich nicht sinnfrei ist).
> 
> Weil sie einfach (zum zocken) nicht gebraucht werden.



Warum werden Gesprächsthemen immer abgehackt und aufbestimmte Bereiche gemünzt, wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß?
Es geht doch bei einem PC auch mehr als Zocken... aber ich rede mir den Mund fusselig, es versteht doch von den Betroffenen keiner, weil es keiner verstehen will. Viel zu oft scheint jeder auf seiner Meinung zu beharren, was schade ist, denn es würde reichen, wenn einfach jeder bekennt, dass mehr als 4GB nicht schädlich und für 95% der Bevölkerung der BRD auch nicht zu teuer sind.

Also WARUM gegen Windmühlen kämpfen? 

Und JA; die Diskussion ist absolut unnötig, weil viele einfach nicht über den Tellerrand schauen wollen.
Ganz egal, was der TE will und wenn er einen 1000 Euro OFFICE PC haben wollen WÜRDE, es wäre völlig irrelevant, denn mehr RAM ist nie verkehrt. Das müsste doch jedem halbwegs intelligentem Menschen auffallen.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Mai 2011)

Konov hier prallen einfach die aufgeschnappten Grundsätze von vor einem Jahr auf die aktuellen Entwicklungen .
Vor nem halben Jahr hieß es noch überall 8 GB sind quatsch.
Mittlerweile ist für mich das Argument sehr stark, dass 2*2 GB Speicher eben auch 2 Bänke belegen und dann eben nur noch Platz für 2 weitere Riegel ist.


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Konov hier prallen einfach die aufgeschnappten Grundsätze von vor einem Jahr auf die aktuellen Entwicklungen .
> Vor nem halben Jahr hieß es noch überall 8 GB sind quatsch.
> Mittlerweile ist für mich das Argument sehr stark, dass 2*2 GB Speicher eben auch 2 Bänke belegen und dann eben nur noch Platz für 2 weitere Riegel ist.



Hmm und gerade die "mehr als 4GB ist quatsch"-Schreier müssten doch wissen, dass die PC Technik sehr schnelllebig ist...


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, aber es weiß ja keiner, was er denn überhaupt machen möchte. Das ist ja der Punkt. Spieleportal hin oder her. Bevor man über Sinn und Unsinn von 8 GB Ram diskutieren kann, muss in jedem Fall erstmal die Frage vorausgehen, was er überhaupt damit machen will. Alles andere ist sinnlos. Du kannst zu jemanden in einem Autoportal auch nicht sagen, dass es sinnlos sei, sich ne Einbauküche zu kaufen, weil du davon ausgehst, dass er damit durch die Gegend fahren will. Schließlich sind wir ja in einem Autoportal. Die Vermutung liegt nahe, das der TE zumindest auch zocken möchte, sonst wäre er sehr wahrscheinlich nicht hier im Forum. Alles andere ist doch komplett unklar. Fest steht, dass es genug Fälle gibt, wo mehr als 4 GB Sinn machen. Und sogar, wenn er nur zocken wollen würde, so könnte man auch bei einem besonders günstigen Angebot überlegen, ob man nicht gleich 8 GB nimmt. Es ist nicht selten, dass 8 GB vom gleichen Speicher nur etwas über nen Zwanziger mehr kosten. Bei der Grafikkarte sagen die meisten ja auch nichts, wenn ich etwas in die Zukunft investiere. Im Moment spiele ich vielleicht nur Wow, deswegen würde es ne 5770er tun. Aber hey, vielleicht kommt bald ein Spiel raus, was mehr verlangt und dann will ich nicht gleich wieder einkaufen gehen müssen. Vielleicht bekommt der TE ja bald unglaubliche Lust dazu, sich ne virtuelle Maschine aufzusetzen und nen Datenbank-Server darauf laufen zu lassen.
> 
> Und auch wenn nicht: wir reden hier von ca. 20-30 Euro mehr, die es oft nur von 4 auf 8 GB sind. Ich gehe jede Wette, dass 99% Prozent von euch schon hunderte male im Leben von irgendetwas zuviel gekauft haben.
> Und sei es nur, dass hin und wieder beim Essen die Augen größer als der Magen waren und das eine oder andere im Mülleimer landete. Würde man das hochrechnen, dann käme man bei vielen wahrscheinlich bei ein paar tausend Euro raus. Also was soll der Unfug mit dem Ram? Für 60 Euro bekomme ich bereits 8 GB. Wieso also hier nicht etwas in die Zukunft investieren, wenn ich mit 4 GB auch bei knapp 40 Euro bin?



Du kannst empfehlen was du willst, zu meiner Philosophie gehört, dass ich nur Dinge empfehle die etwas bringen. 
Außerdem, bei 3D-Effekten hast du einen stetigen Anstieg von Spielgeneration zu Spielgeneration (-Erforderniss neuer GPUs), ich kann WoW aber immernoch mit 1 GB RAM lockerflockig zocken. 





Konov schrieb:


> Dann sollten die betreffenden Personen vllt. mal über ihren Schatten springen?
> Ich verstehe nicht warum gerade die Leute, die sonst mit ihren PC Fachkenntnissen um sich werfen, zusätzliche RAM Bausteine verteufeln, als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe. Immer gesetz dem Fall man kann es sich leisten, warum sollte man es nicht kaufen? Zumal wir hier nicht von viel Geld reden - das weiß aber auch jeder hier. Mir kommt es gerade vor wie eine Farce.
> 
> Oder gönnt ihr es niemandem, dass er mehr als nur 4 GB RAM hat? Die Begründungen "Kein Spiel unterstützt mehr als 4GB" ist bisher jedenfalls alles andere als durchschlagend. Kein Mensch braucht zum Autofahren mehr als 75 PS. Trotzdem gibt es auch Modelle mit 100 PS. Warum also nicht auch den kaufen?
> ...



Alter, geht das nicht in deinen Kopf rein, du kannst nicht objektiv beurteilen was "viel" Geld ist. Aus Preisleistungssicht sind 8GB RAM bei einem Gamingpc sowas von schlecht und es geht hier um einen Grundsatz, nämlich ob man sagt, man empfiehlt Dinge die man nicht braucht, weil sie "nur xyz" mehr kosten. Bei einem Auto mit mehr als 75 PS hast du mehr Leistung, in Spielen ziehst du aus 8GB RAM nicht einen Funken Leistung. Außerdem, selbst wenn es nur 5% (es sind deutlich mehr) der deutschen Bevölkerung betrifft, dass diese bei solchen Beträgen aufs Geld schaun müssen, sind die 5% genau die 5% die mich sagen lassen; Keine unnötigen Sachen empfehlen. 
so long


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2011)

Dann hör auf es zu verteufeln. Sag es doch klar: 4GB reichen, wenn du es dir leisten kannst, nimm 8GB. Tue nicht so als ob 8GB nachteile bringen, weil genau den eindruck macht das hier in manchen posts


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dann hör auf es zu verteufeln. Sag es doch klar: 4GB reichen, wenn du es dir leisten kannst, nimm 8GB. Tue nicht so als ob 8GB nachteile bringen, weil genau den eindruck macht das hier in manchen posts



Zitiere bitte alle Stellen an denen ich das gesagt haben soll.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2011)

sthst ja mit der anti philosophie nicht alleine


Blut schrieb:


> Und freier Ram nützt dir ungefähr soviel wie eine Taucherausrüstung zum Skifahren mitzunehmen (0).





Blut schrieb:


> xdave78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...sinnfrei hoch drei.
> ...





Blut schrieb:


> Billig und Sinnfrei





Blut schrieb:


> Weil sie einfach (zum zocken) nicht gebraucht werden.



sowas verwirrt den herkömmlichen noob


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

Blut und Donner, sag doch einfach, dass dir 4GB reichen würden.
Es gibt aber User, für die sind mehr GB durchaus sinnvoll. Hier im Thread zum Beispiel offensichtlich einige. Warum ist das nicht in Ordnung? Warum muss man das so pauschalisieren, dass alles über 4GB komplett falsch sind?


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2011)

Daß hier immer noch und anscheinend nur noch über die RAM Kapazität diskutiert wird ...

@ ichbinnichtschuld

Klar bist Du schuldig , wenn Du von Verteufelung quatschst - aber onmass Beispiele bringst,
die absolut nix verteufeln - sondern nur den Sinn hinterfragen!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Solange der Thread-Ersteller nicht erwähnt, wofür sein Freund den PC benötigt -
solange kann man hier endlos über sinnig oder unsinnig diskutieren.
Ich gehe zwar auch davon aus, daß der PC nicht für professionelle Bearbeitungen gedacht ist -
kann aber egal sein - 8 GB sind gewünscht - fertig fakta aus.^^

Ich würde mich für gewisse prof. Anwendungen eh nicht hier auf nem Gamer-Portal nach nem PC oder Software erkundigen.
Da gäbe es geeignetere Stellen.

Aber schon schade, wie hier das Topic regelrecht niedergeputzt wird (inc me nun).

greetz & gn8


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> kann aber egal sein - 8 GB sind gewünscht - fertig fakta aus.^^



Genau das hätte man am Anfang feststellen können, dann wäre die ganze Diskussion ausgeblieben, stattdessen wurde aber von gewissen Fachsimplern gleich aber erstmal in die Runde geworfen, wie schwachsinnig es sei, über 4 GB zu besitzen.


----------



## OldboyX (27. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Genau das hätte man am Anfang feststellen können, dann wäre die ganze Diskussion ausgeblieben, stattdessen wurde aber von gewissen Fachsimplern gleich aber erstmal in die Runde geworfen, wie schwachsinnig es sei, über 4 GB zu besitzen.



Auch wenn die Wortwahl übertrieben hart war (völlig sinnfrei etc.) finde ich es durchaus sinnvoll, den TE darauf hinzuweisen, dass der von mehr als 4 GB RAM bei Spielen einfach nicht profitiert. Sonst gibt er womöglich umsonst Geld aus.

Übrigens schließe ich aus diesem Satz des TE

"Für 1000€ der mich die nächsten Jahre ohne Augenkrämpfe durchbringt."

darauf, dass es sich wohl primär um einen GamerPC handelt. Jeder der professionell mit Bildbearbeitung und Videoschnitt zu tun hat würde Augenkrämpfe höchstens mit dem Monitor in Verbindung bringen und auch explizit nach einem IPS Panel fragen etc.

Falls der Rechner nur fürs Spielen dient, dann bleib bei 4 GB RAM. Später kann man immer noch aufrüsten, auch wenn man es wohl noch lange nicht brauchen wird (vlt. sind die nächsten Konsolen ja in 64 bit gehalten und wir bekommen Spiele die mehr RAM nutzen können, aber bis dahin werden wohl noch 2-3 Jahre vergehen).

Falls du das Geld übrig hast und dich mit 8 GB besser fühlst (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) dann kauf sie dir (gibt ja genug Leute die sich übertriebene Sachen kaufen um ihr Wohlbefinden zu bedienen - ich auch oft).

Falls du die 8 GB brauchst (Arbeit o.ä.) dann ist die Sache sowieso klar.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Mai 2011)

@ichbinnichtschuld - Grushdak hat schon alles gesagt.



Konov schrieb:


> Blut und Donner, sag doch einfach, dass dir 4GB reichen würden.
> Es gibt aber User, für die sind mehr GB durchaus sinnvoll. Hier im Thread zum Beispiel offensichtlich einige. Warum ist das nicht in Ordnung? Warum muss man das so pauschalisieren, dass alles über 4GB komplett falsch sind?


Sag mal, kannst du nicht lesen? Ich sagte ZUM SPIELEN sind 8GB RAM NICHT sinnvoll. Dass es User gibt (professionelle HD-Videobearbeitung, virtuelle Maschienen, Server...), die von mehr RAM profitieren, habe ich NIE in Frage gestellt! Du legst mir hier sowas von falsche Worte in den Mund, das ist schlicht und ergreifend die Unwahrheit!


----------



## xdave78 (27. Mai 2011)

Lass´se redn ;-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Sag mal, kannst du nicht lesen? Ich sagte ZUM SPIELEN sind 8GB RAM NICHT sinnvoll. Dass es User gibt (professionelle HD-Videobearbeitung, virtuelle Maschienen, Server...), die von mehr RAM profitieren, habe ich NIE in Frage gestellt! Du legst mir hier sowas von falsche Worte in den Mund, das ist schlicht und ergreifend die Unwahrheit!


"nicht sinnvoll" klingt in meinen ohren wie: man hat nachteile
und ich glaube, da steh ich nicht alleine da

du meinst unnötig und hast damit auch recht.


aber mal ganz allgmein, es "reichen" auch 2 gb ram, auf die fps hat es eh keinen einfluss, sondern nur auf laden und nachladen und genau in dem punkt sind 8 4 gb doch überlegen. windows kann sich breiter machen und lagert weniger aus.


----------



## xdave78 (27. Mai 2011)

klingt in deinen Ohren...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2011)

warum wusste ich das das kommt? 

"nicht sinnvoll" sagt "besser sein lassen" was eben falsch ist >.>


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> warum wusste ich das das kommt?
> 
> "nicht sinnvoll" sagt "besser sein lassen" was eben falsch ist >.>



nein nicht sinnvoll sagt unnötig und deshalb besser sein lassen, was richtig ist.

nicht sinnvoll->unnötig->besser sein lassen->richtig

Das ist aber auch mein letzter Beitrag zu dem Thema (außer wenn jetzt nochmals falsche Anschuldigungen kommen.)


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> @ichbinnichtschuld - Grushdak hat schon alles gesagt.
> 
> 
> Sag mal, kannst du nicht lesen? Ich sagte ZUM SPIELEN sind 8GB RAM NICHT sinnvoll. *Dass es User gibt (professionelle HD-Videobearbeitung, virtuelle Maschienen, Server...), die von mehr RAM profitieren*, habe ich NIE in Frage gestellt! Du legst mir hier sowas von falsche Worte in den Mund, das ist schlicht und ergreifend die Unwahrheit!



Du sagst es doch selbst gerade.
Warum lässt du ihnen dann nicht die Option auf mehr RAM, zumal keiner von uns weiß, was der User wirklich machen möchte mit dem Rechner?

Stattdessen ist der erste Kommentar, und ich zitiere, von XDave: 



> ...sinnfrei hoch drei.



woraufhin du sagst:



> qft



Also bleibt einem doch nix anderes übrig, als euch das zu sagen, was du offenbar im letzten Posting endlich selbst erkannt hast.

Als Antwort kam von ichbinnichtschuld noch 



> falsch



... was zugegebenermaßen etwas knapp ausgedrückt ist, aber vollkommen richtig, angesichts der Tatsache, dass du und XDave kein Stück weniger pauschalisierend argumentiert habt.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Mai 2011)

Im Grunde bleibt es dabei...

1. 8 GB Speicher verursachen in einem PC keinen Schaden
2. nur weil 4 GB in den letzten 3 Jahren zum Zocken genug waren, heißt es ja nicht, dass es so bleibt
3. der TE möchte einen PC für die nächsten Jahre und von daher sollte man jetzt auf 8 GB gehen, damit man sich nich mit 4 GB 2 Speicherslots vollmüllt und weil Speicher grad fast nix kostet

Und nu noch mal eine Klarstellung warum 4 GB zum Zocken momentan ausreichen.
99% aller Spiele sind 32 bit Anwendungen. Sollten diese Spiele als einzelnder Prozess im System gehandhabt werden KÖNNEN die nicht mehr als 2 GB Speicher benutzen.
Wenn man ein leidlich sauberes System hat, sind diese 2 GB zumindest unter WIndows 7 IMMER vorhanden.
Wenn man nun nicht grade 2 Spiele gleichzeitig spielen will sind 4 GB genug.
ABER!
Ersten ist es sicherlich möglich ein Spiel als 2 Anwendungen auszulegen und letztendlich beliebig viel Speicher zu nutzen, bzw die ersten Spiele (Crysis) gibts mittlerweile auch als 64 bit Version.
Ich denke einfach mal, dass die Spielehersteller momentan nicht mehr als 4 GB fordern, weil 4 GB Standard sind und sie sich im Endeffekt nur selbst ins Knie schießen würden wenn 8 GB erforderlich wären-


----------



## Littlecool (27. Mai 2011)

Der TE hat doch nicht mehr geschrieben als seinen Thread Anfang oder? 

Vielleicht hat er ja schon die Lösung namens One.de oder Alternate oder sonstwas entdeckt und beachtet es hier nicht weiter?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2011)

nur das hier:


Maxam schrieb:


> Alleine Starcraft + die Anwendungen meiner G15 verbrauchen locker 4 GB


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2011)

Dann würde ich mir mal ernsthaft um Deine G15 Gedanken machen.
Denn die Spielanforderungen sind ja nicht grad so heftig  



> *Starcraft Systemanforderungen
> *CPU: Pentium 90 MHz or higher
> RAM: 16 MB RAM
> VGA: DirectX-Compatible SVGA Video Card (DirectX-compatible)
> ...


Auch auf max sollte es nicht wesentlich mehr verlangen ...

Kann jetzt hier nicht mal Schluss sein mit dem Hick Hack?!
Kein Wunder, daß sich der TE nicht mehr blicken lässt bzw. noch was hier schreibt.


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2011)

_Scheisse wenn man die Starcraft 1 Systemanforderungen raussucht..

Google ist schon schwer zu bedienen._


----------



## xdave78 (27. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stattdessen ist der erste Kommentar, und ich zitiere, von XDave:



Man Konov, das stimmt doch so gar nicht. Reiss doch nich alles aus dem Zusammenhang. Wenn dann zitiere auch richtig und mach hier nicht den Guttenberg


xdave78 schrieb:


> ...sinnfrei hoch drei.
> 
> ...nehm ich mal an er will damit zocken.


Meine Güte nu kommt ma wieder runter, mich wundert es sowieso, daß dem Mist hier noch niemand Einhalt geboten hat...


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Scheisse wenn man die Starcraft 1 Systemanforderungen raussucht..
> Google ist schon schwer zu bedienen._


Tja, ,Mist, daß nur Starcraft geschrieben wurde - und nicht Starcraft 2 - und painschkes nicht mal das erkennt. 
Wie soll man noch wen für voll nehmen, wenn man sich nichtmal richtig ausdrücken kann?

Und selbst Starcraft 2 benötigt nicht so viel RAM etc, um flüssig spielen zu können.
Immer dieses Dummgequatsche.

Hier mal was zu Starcraft 2 ... empfohlen

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista oder Windows 7
Prozessor: Dual Core 2,4 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GByte RAM
Grafik: ab 512 MByte Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX oder ATI Radeon HD 3870



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Ihr Klugscheisser wisst es ja eh wieder besser.

Ich gucke mir den Thread nur noch kurz an - dann gibt's Report(e).
Was Ihr hier veranstaltet, nur weil manche anderer Meinung sind - unglaublich!
Von daher würde ich alleine deshalb schon bei Euch nie Rat für Hardware/Software etc holen!

bye

*ediT* @ Blut und Donner

Danke


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Scheisse wenn man die Starcraft 1 Systemanforderungen raussucht..
> 
> Google ist schon schwer zu bedienen._



Er hat ja auch Starcraft und nicht Starcraft II geschrieben, ich glaube es sollte ein Joke sein.

Argh, hab mich wieder nicht dran gehalten, mist.


----------



## Dracun (27. Mai 2011)

Ihr wisst aber schon das ihr euch gerade anstellt wie kleine Kinder, denen man das Sandförmchen auf dem Spielplatz geklaut hat?

Hört doch auf euch gegenseitig an zu zicken und beruhigt euch wieder.
Is ja schlimmer hier wie im Kindergarten.

Also egal ob 4 oder 8 oder 16 GB RAM der Käufer entscheidet letztendlich was er will.
Alle mal tief durch atmen und wooouuzah


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FAtToZBDoII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der TE wird eh nie wieder kommen, ich glaub man könnte das thema dann zumachen


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das ihr euch gerade anstellt wie kleine Kinder, denen man das Sandförmchen auf dem Spielplatz geklaut hat?
> 
> Hört doch auf euch gegenseitig an zu zicken und beruhigt euch wieder.
> Is ja schlimmer hier wie im Kindergarten.



Ich bitte darum, danke .


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2011)

_Und meine Antwort wurde jetzt gelöscht..weil..?_


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und meine Antwort wurde jetzt gelöscht..weil..?_



meine güte...  

weil sie eine Reaktion auf seine Aktion ist und wenn man hier nicht irgendwo einen Schluss-strich zieht, dann wird es nie aufhören.. oder wir machen den Thread einfach dicht , wäre das eher in deinem Interesse?


----------



## OldboyX (27. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Im Grunde bleibt es dabei...
> 
> 1. 8 GB Speicher verursachen in einem PC keinen Schaden
> *2. nur weil 4 GB in den letzten 3 Jahren zum Zocken genug waren, heißt es ja nicht, dass es so bleibt*
> 3. der TE möchte einen PC für die nächsten Jahre und von daher sollte man jetzt auf 8 GB gehen, damit man sich nich mit 4 GB 2 Speicherslots vollmüllt und weil Speicher grad fast nix kostet



Bei fett markiertem gibt es nichts, was aktuell dafür spricht, dass Spiele in den kommenden 2-3 Jahren massiv auf "nativ 64 bit" umschwenken werden. Im Gegenteil. Alles spricht eher dafür, dass wir noch gute 2-3 Jahre mit 32 bit Applikationen bedient werden. Womöglich sogar noch länger.
Beim Unterstrichenen verstehe ich das Argument nicht. Man hat sowieso 4 Speicherslots und mit 4 GB kann ich später bequem auf 8 GB aufrüsten (falls der nicht zu erwartende Fall eintritt, dass doch noch >2 GB RAM Games Standard werden, bevor das System sowieso veraltet ist).



> Und nu noch mal eine Klarstellung warum 4 GB zum Zocken momentan ausreichen.
> 99% aller Spiele sind 32 bit Anwendungen. Sollten diese Spiele als einzelnder Prozess im System gehandhabt werden KÖNNEN die nicht mehr als 2 GB Speicher benutzen.
> Wenn man ein leidlich sauberes System hat, sind diese 2 GB zumindest unter WIndows 7 IMMER vorhanden.
> Wenn man nun nicht grade 2 Spiele gleichzeitig spielen will sind 4 GB genug.
> ABER!



Genau.



> Ersten ist es sicherlich möglich ein Spiel als 2 Anwendungen auszulegen und letztendlich beliebig viel Speicher zu nutzen, bzw die ersten Spiele (Crysis) gibts mittlerweile auch als 64 bit Version.
> *Ich denke einfach mal, dass die Spielehersteller momentan nicht mehr als 4 GB fordern, weil 4 GB Standard sind und sie sich im Endeffekt nur selbst ins Knie schießen würden wenn 8 GB erforderlich wären-*



Ein Spiel als 2 Anwendungen auszulegen ist Wunschdenken. Hat es noch nicht gegeben und wird es nicht geben. Wenn überhaupt, wird es native 64 bit Spiele geben. Doch Crysis (1 wohlgemerkt) ist hier eine extreme Ausnahme. Es gibt kaum bis gar keine 64 bit Spiele und Crysis 2 hat auch kein 64 bit mehr.

Der fett markierte Teil ist befremdlich wo du doch weiter oben schon erklärt hast wieso Spiele nicht mehr als 2 GB RAM nutzen können. Das hat technische / marktwirtschaftliche Gründe. 

Man muss doch mittlerweile erwachsen genug sein einzusehen, dass große Blockbustertitel in Zukunft nur noch Cross-Plattform entwickelt werden. Niemand wird sich auf PC Only High-End Titel konzentrieren, sogar Valve fährt mehrgleisig und immer wieder hört man von einer möglichen Konsolenversion von Diablo 3 (es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Blizzard auf den Konsolenzug aufspringt). Das ist unheimlich viel Risiko mit sehr geringer Chance auf gute Verkäufe. Hier ein paar Gründe wieso:
- Konsolenmarkt wird überhaupt nicht bedient (die Summe der Konsolengamer >>>> PCGamer)
- von den PCGamern haben die wenigsten HIGH-END Rechner, die große Mehrheit spielt auf Mittelklasse Dingern, von DX11 64 bit Ultra Anforderungen profitieren die wenigstens, Engines zu entwickeln die extrem gut skalieren ist wiederum sehr teuer und aufwendig > wenig interessant
- Noch immer hat die Mehrheit der Leute eine 32 bit OS. Ein natives 64 bit Spiel läuft dort nicht und extra eine 64 bit Version zu entwickeln ist wiederum aufwändig und kostenintensiv.

Face it. Der nächste große Sprung kommt mit den nächsten Konsolen und der Wii Nachfolger reicht nicht um den Markt zu diktieren. Playstation und Xbox is where it's at und wenn die 2 Riesen nachziehen, dann geht auch wieder was mit neuen Technologien (DX12?+64bitusw. usw.).


PS: Bevor wieder geflamed wird.

Wenn er das Geld übrig hat oder sowieso die 8 GB fürs Arbeiten will, soll er sichs gern kaufen.

Nur muss man sich im Klaren sein, dass es für Games nicht nötig ist (und dazu gibts unzählige Benchmarks die das belegen) und auch in Zukunft aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht nötig sein wird. Sich einzureden, dass in 1-2 Jahren Spiele über 2 GB RAm zugeteilt haben wollen ist genau der gleiche Schmarrn wie sich einzureden man kauft Apple wegen Preis/Rohleistung. Wer sich 8 GB RAM jetzt holt weil er glaubt Spiele würden das bald nutzen können, der kauft sich von einer persönlichen Angst frei. Es gibt keine Entwicklungen und keine estimated guesses die vernünftigerweise darauf hindeuten würden.


----------



## MrBlaki (27. Mai 2011)

Fällt eigentlich keinem auf das 4 Seiten dafür verschwendet wurden, um zu diskutieren ob 8Gb Ramm sinvoll sind oO
Richtige Vorschläge sind bis jetzt nicht gekommen, akzeptiert doch einfach den Wunsch des Freundes des TEs und erstellt ein System mit 8Gb ich weiss nicht wo das Problem ist.
Steigert euch nicht immer so derbe rein...


----------



## OldboyX (27. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Fällt eigentlich keinem auf das 4 Seiten dafür verschwendet wurden, um zu diskutieren ob 8Gb Ramm sinvoll sind oO
> Richtige Vorschläge sind bis jetzt nicht gekommen, akzeptiert doch einfach den Wunsch des Freundes des TEs und erstellt ein System mit 8Gb ich weiss nicht wo das Problem ist.
> Steigert euch nicht immer so derbe rein...



Wenn einer hier ins Forum kommt und fragt:

Ich brauch einen Gamer PC - soll ich mir den <insert Crap Komplettsystem here> mit < insert lowgraka mit überdimensioniertem VRAM here> kaufen, dann weisen wir auch darauf hin, dass er für sein Geld besseres bekommt. Einige haben halt gesagt (mit zugegebenermaßen drastischer Formulierung), dass er für einen Gamer PC keine 8 GB Ram braucht und für die 30 Euro 2x ins Kino gehen kann.

So what?

Würde der TE mal klarstellen, dass der "Freund" wirklich 8GB haben will weil 
a) er sich dann besser fühlt
oder
b) er es braucht

hätte sicher keiner was dagegen. In der Annahme er will 8 GB für einen reinen GamerPC muss aber auch ich ihm zu "nur" 4GB raten.


----------



## xdave78 (27. Mai 2011)

..man bekommt ja für 30€ mehr oft auch ne bessere Grafikkarte oder CPU...was imo sicherlich mehr bringen kann (je nachdem).


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

Also für mich ist das RAM Thema jetzt auch durch, aus bereits genannten Gründen. 
Gehe aber auch davon aus, dass der TE sich nicht mehr meldet.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Der fett markierte Teil ist befremdlich wo du doch weiter oben schon erklärt hast wieso Spiele nicht mehr als 2 GB RAM nutzen können. Das hat technische / marktwirtschaftliche Gründe.



2-4 muss das richtiger Weise heißen. Ein 32bit Prozess kann bis max. 4 GB bekommen, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Mai 2011)

"Unter Windows kann ein einzelner 32bit-Prozess generell nicht mehr als 2 GB belegen, außer IMAGE_FILE_LARGE_ADDRESS_AWARE ist im Header der Anwendung aktiviert (dann sind bis zu 4 GB möglich)."
(Wiki)


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2011)

Das ist genau das, was ich weiter vorn exakt so geschrieben habe. Daraus schließen wir, es sind 2-4 GB, die ein 32bit-Prozess unter Windows 64bit adressieren kann.
Die 2 GB Grenze hat nur aus Kompatiblitätsgründen Bestand, weil in Windows 32bit der Speicher noch in User- und Kernel-Speicher eingeteilt war. Der virtuelle Adressraum für die normalen Anwendungen wurde innerhalb der ersten 2 GB gemappt. Darüber lag der Kernel-Speicher. Das heißt, dass das "most significant bit", also bit 32 steht bei einer Adressierung bis 2048 MB immer auf 0. Willst du Ram darüber adressieren, dann steht es immer auf 1. Alte Anwendungen missbrauchten unter Windows 32bit dieses Bit des öfteren. Würde man das Bit also auf 0 stellen, dann wäre dein Pointer im Arsch, der auf einen Speicherbereich > 2048 MB referenziert und deine Anwendung schmiert ab. Aus diesem Grund ist dieses Flag im File-Header nichts anderes, als ein Vertrag mit Windows, dass deine Anwendung dieses Bit nicht missbraucht.
Nur dafür ist der boolesche Flag im File-Header gut.

Zu sagen, eine 32bit Anwendung könne unter Windows 64bit also nur virtuellen Adressraum bekommen, der auf Adressen innerhalb von 31bit, also <= 2048 MB referenziert, ist schlicht falsch. Denn eine Trennung zwischen User- und Kernelspeicher hat Windows 64bit nicht mehr. Sie wird nur von manchen Applikationen noch angenommen.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> 2-4 muss das richtiger Weise heißen. Ein 32bit Prozess kann bis max. 4 GB bekommen, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen.



Nene, das muss (für mich) schon 2 GB heißen. Und wieso habe ich auch schon erklärt.

Es hilft halt nix, dass es bei 64 bit OS "gehen würde", denn dann hat man die gute alte AoC Situation. Wer 64 bit OS hatte, der hatte kein OOM Problem, aber wer ein 32 bit OS hatte, der hatte das ständig. Das Problem ist, dass mir kein 32 bit nativ Spiel bekannt ist, das in dieser Hinsicht unterscheiden kann ob es nun auf einem 64 bit OS läuft oder auf einem 32 bit OS. Sprich - wer bei 64 bit OS den "Vorteil" haben will, der hat (soweit mir bekannt) bei 32 bit OS die "crashes" oder wir sind wieder bei einem 64 bit nativ Spiel, die es eben so am Markt (fast gar nicht) gibt.

Es ist einfach nach wie vor nicht relevant, was theoretisch machbar ist, wenn die Praxis am Markt mit mehr als 99,9% eine deutliche Sprache spricht. Eine Empfehlung kann ich nicht auf 0,1% Chance legen, dass in 2 Monaten alle Spiele 64 bit nativ sind, oder dass in 2 Monaten alle Spiele 2x2 GB RAM nutzen und als 2 Anwendungen laufen, oder dass alle Spiele in 2 Monaten je nach OS (32 oder 64 bit) ein Erkennungssystem haben das es erlaubt den RAM bei einem 64 bit OS bis auf 4 GB aufzustocken und bei einem 32 bit OS bleibt das Programm immer unter 2 GB RAM, oder dass in 2 Monaten Sony und MS neue Konsolen auf den Markt werfen mit 64 bit und sehr viel RAM.

Weil wenn wir nun anfangen bestimmte theoretische Möglichkeiten herumzuwälzen, dann muss man fairerweise auch sagen, dass es kein Problem ist bei einem 32 bit Windows die 2 GB RAM Grenze zu umgehen und zb. 3 GB zuzuweisen oder auch 4. Nur kann es dann unter Umständen zu Bluescreenskommen wenn systemreservierter Adressraum genutzt wird. Bei AoC hat es aber für einige das Problem gelöst, einfach 3 GB zuzuweisen anstatt nur 2.


> Zu sagen, eine 32bit Anwendung könne unter Windows 64bit also nur virtuellen Adressraum bekommen, der auf Adressen innerhalb von 31bit, also <= 2048 MB referenziert, ist schlicht falsch. Denn eine Trennung zwischen User- und Kernelspeicher hat Windows 64bit nicht mehr. *Sie wird nur von manchen Applikationen noch angenommen.*



Ich habs schon ausführlich gesagt, aber für Spiele ist das nunmal die Regel. Und es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn eine 32 bit Anwendug so zu modifizieren, dass sie unter 64 bit dann 4 GB adressieren kann. Wenn du Beispiele dafür kennst (Achtung ich rede immer noch ausschließlich von GAMES) dann bitte ich darum. Es ist viel wahrscheinlicher, dass man wenn schon Aufwand, dann gleich eine 64 bit Version des Spiels dazugibt.

Zum Fett markierten: Das "von manchen" kannst du bei Spielen ruhig durch "fast fallen" ersetzen. Mir ist gar kein Spiel bekannt, das 32 bit nativ läuft und unter einem 32 bit OS nur 2 GB RAM nutzt und bei einem 64 bit OS dann mehr als 2 GB RAM (sinnvoll nutzt- i.e. auch nachweislich durch benchmarks davon profitiert- nur weil irgend ein Tool anzeigt es wäre nun mehr RAM durch das Programm belegt heißt das gar nix).


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2011)

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass deine Aussage "ein 32bit Prozess bekommt max. 2 GB" schlicht falsch ist. Es ist so, wie ich es oben erklärt habe. Da kannst dich ruhig in Fachliteratur kundig machen. Du wirst dort die Bestätigung finden. Wenn es dir um Relevanz in der Praxis geht, dann stimme ich dir zu. Fast kein Spiel hat das Flag gesetzt und fast kein Spiel nutzt mehr als ~2GB. Von Crysis habe ich gelesen, dass dort das Flag bereits von den Entwicklern gesetzt wurde. Natürlich reden wir hier von der 32bit Fassung. Außerdem wohl noch bei Neverwinter Nights 2.

Wie dem auch sei: für die praxisrelevante Beleuchtung gebe ich dir recht. Dann muss man es aber auch richtig formulieren. Beleuchten wir die technische Seite, dann ist diese Behauptung nach wie vor falsch.


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht ein aktuelles Beispiel:

APB Reloaded Beta... wenn ich das Spiel am Laufen habe, nutzt es jedes mal ziemlich exakt 2,3 GB Speicher von meinen 4.

Insofern halte ich 2 *bis *4 für die korrektere Aussage, zumindest in diesem Fall.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass deine Aussage "ein 32bit Prozess bekommt max. 2 GB" schlicht falsch ist.



Moment, das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich hatte gesagt, dass Spiele nur 2 GB nutzen können und aktuell vertrete ich das wie die Newtonsche Physik. Natürlich hast du mit der Relativitätstheorie Recht und es ist korrekt was du sagst. Doch es ist nicht relevant für die "Berechnung" die für einen GamingPC relevant ist. Insofern werde ich auch weiterhin jedem der nach einem GamerPC fragt erstmal pauschal sagen, dass Spiele nur 2GB RAM sinnvoll nutzen können, denn das ist für denjenigen das Relevante.



> Es ist so, wie ich es oben erklärt habe. Da kannst dich ruhig in Fachliteratur kundig machen. Du wirst dort die Bestätigung finden. Wenn es dir um Relevanz in der Praxis geht, dann stimme ich dir zu. Fast kein Spiel hat das Flag gesetzt und fast kein Spiel nutzt mehr als ~2GB. Von Crysis habe ich gelesen, dass dort das Flag bereits von den Entwicklern gesetzt wurde. Natürlich reden wir hier von der 32bit Fassung. Außerdem wohl noch bei Neverwinter Nights 2.



Ich zweifle nicht an der technischen Richtigkeit deiner Aussagen, im Gegenteil stimme ich dir da zu. Crysis 1 oder 2? Denn Crysis 1 hat eine 64bit Bin gehabt. Bei 2 wüßte ich davon nichts. Auch Halflife 2 hatte eine 64 bit Bin, aber wurde wieder entfernt (ka wieso).



> Wie dem auch sei: für die praxisrelevante Beleuchtung gebe ich dir recht. Dann muss man es aber auch richtig formulieren. Beleuchten wir die technische Seite, dann ist diese Behauptung nach wie vor falsch.



Och bitte ich hab doch ausführlichst dargelegt, dass es mir um die Praxis geht und auch in 3 verschiedenen Sätzen zugestanden, dass 
a) es technisch machbar ist mehr als 2 GB RAM zu nutzen (ja ich habe sogar ergänzt, dass das auch unter 32 bit OS geht, nicht nur unter 64 bit OS)
b) natürlich unter 64 bit OS mehr als 2 GB RAM nutzbar sein können

@ Konov

Die Frage ist dabei eben noch zusätzlich, ob das "sinnvoll" ist. I.e. ob man einen Performance-Vorteil daraus zieht. Das ist nämlich in der Regel nicht der Fall bei 32 bit Spielen die einfach den Flagheader gesetzt bekommen. Das ist dann zwar "nett" aber das wars auch schon. Schließlich muss das Spiel ja mit "weniger" RAM auf 32 bit auch flüssig laufen - darauf ist es primär ausgelegt (wobei jetzt die 300MB den Braten wohl sowieso nicht fett machen).


PS: Um die Diskussion nochmal auf ein Allgemeineres Niveau zu bringen:

Ich glaube, dass die Entwicklung beim Systemram noch eine ganze Weile mit dem 2 GB Limit bestehen bleiben wird. Aufgrund der Konsolen, der Verbreitung von 32 bit OS, anderen Ländern in denen die Computer durchschnittlich leistungsärmer sind usw.

Außer vlt. für grafisch aufwendige Echtzeitstrategiespiele mit sehr sehr vielen Einheiten am Bildschirm braucht man auch gar nicht so viel RAM. Gebraucht wird endlich mehr VRAM bei Konsolen und somit bekommen wir auch Spiele die 2GB Vram Karten und mehr sinnvoll auslasten können und wir bekommen schöne Grafik die nicht durch verwaschene Texturen getrübt wird.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Mai 2011)

Ähm, es geht doch eigentlich nicht darum was theoretisch mit 32bit adressiert werden kann - nämlich 2[sup]32[/sup]. Im Endeffekt ist es doch das OS was die Prozesse steuert. Wie schon gesagt wurde, es gibt eine hand voll Games die das Flag haben...und von selbst da kommt es zu Problemen (besten Bsp war ja schon von OldboyX genannnt AoC). Der ganze Absatz in Wikipedia sagt Folgendes:


> Im x86-Umfeld sind 2,0 bis 3,75 GB RAM üblicherweise nutzbar, die genauen Werte hängen vom Mainboard und Ausbau an internen Erweiterungskarten sowie von den BIOS-Einstellungen ab. Unter Windows kann ein einzelner 32bit-Prozess generell nicht mehr als 2 GB belegen, außer IMAGE_FILE_LARGE_ADDRESS_AWARE ist im Header der Anwendung aktiviert (dann sind bis zu 4 GB möglich).



Weiterhin :


> Unter Microsoft Windows existiert außerdem die Möglichkeit, über eine AWE genannte Schnittstelle physische Speicherseiten jenseits der 4-GB-Grenze in den logischen Adressraum des Prozesses einzublenden, womit ein 32-Bit-Prozess insgesamt mehr als 4 GB ansprechen kann. Allerdings erlauben nur einige spezielle Versionen von Windows 2000 und Windows Server 2003 die Verwendung von RAM jenseits der 4-GB-Grenze auf einem 32-Bit-System; die Verbraucher-Betriebssysteme Windows XP (ab SP2), Windows Vista und Windows 7 erlauben dies in ihren 32-Bit-Versionen gewollt nicht, um Inkompatibilitäten mit diversen Treibern von Fremdfirmen zu vermeiden.



.. Letzteres trifft im Heimanwenderbereich eher selten bis gar nicht zu, aus o.g. Gründen.Es ist halt schon so, dass man bei Anwendung technischer Kniffe um solcherlei Beschränkungen zu umgehen - gerade bei der Vielfalt von PC konfigurationen - sehr schnell an Grenzen stösst, was zu Programmfehlern führt.

Ich denke auch, dass es erst mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration einen allgemeinen Durchbruch hin zur breiten Anwendung von "64bit" und dessen Vorteilen kommt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Mai 2011)

Ram hat eh nur wenig einfluss auf die "flüssigkeit" der spiele. es geht dabei fast nur ums nachladen/auslagern, das man mit mehr ram verhindern kann.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Spiel soviel Daten in den Speicher holt, dann wird es schon sinnvoll sein. Alles was im Speicher ist, ist schließlich um ein vielfaches schneller abrufbar.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Mai 2011)

aber wenn man den benchamrks glauben kann gibt es bei vielen spielen schon ab 2gb system ram kaum noch einen unterschied.


aber klar ist es sinnvoll, hab ja auch nicht ohne grund 8 GB drinne, so kann sich alles immer frei entfalten und windows muss sich nicht um die einteilung kümmern.
wer 4 gb hat und mal auf die ram auslastung achtet (hab nen g15 display) der wird sehen, das windows 10% freihält und man fast nie über 90% kommt. so liegen dann mit 8 gb ram 500-800 mb weniger in der auslagerungsdatei rum. wahrscheinlich würden es 5 gb ram auch tun, nur der nächste schritt nach 4 ist 8


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Also beim Beispiel APB Reloaded ist es so, dass man wenn man sich einloggt und im Social District rumgammelt (also so ne Art Lobby), wo kaum was los ist, dann ist die RAM Auslastung bei ca. 1,4 GB.
Im Task Manager hat APB allerdings 3 Prozesse, ich weiß nicht ob das eine Auswirkung hat. Ich glaube 2 EXEN für das Spiel und noch eine für einen Voice Chat Service.

Ok letztere kann man problemlos beenden, das Spiel läuft auch ohne.
Wenn viel Action los ist, Autos explodieren, Geballer usw. und man spielt ca. ne Stunde, dann ist die Auslastung irgendwann bei ca. 2,3 GB.


----------

